
On Some Planes, Empty Rows While Passengers Crowd Together - ValentineC
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/travel/airplanes-social-distancing-coronavirus.html
======
maxharris
NYT has a responsibility to name the specific airlines that are doing this.
Their job is to give you the information you need to make an informed choice
when you're buying that plane ticket.

